# carers allowance , backdating payment?



## liketoknow

I recently applied for carers allowance, well back in may last year, and was turned down as i didnt receive domiciliary care allowance and was told to re apply when i got domiciliary allowance. 

so ive just qualified for dca and am wondering will i qualify for the money to be backdated to the date i appllied for dca?
#
thanks in advance


----------



## blueshoes

When I applied for dca i got it. then applied for carer's allowance got it but had to wait a good few months for it to come through and it was backdated to the date i applied. If you get dca you are more likely to get the carer's allowance. Havent really answered your question, hope you get sorted soon.


----------



## liketoknow

thanks blueshoes, im nearly sure i qualify for the carers now that im going to be getting dca , just needed to know will they backdate it it to the day i applied for dca, thanks a mill


----------



## sherchar

Hi there, i'm in sort of the same position.  I applied for dca in Dec and received my first payment on 28 March backdated from Dec.  I have since applied for carers allowance on 6 March, I was told by citizens info that it should be backdated til the date DCA was awarded (which is Dec) but whether this happens or not I don't know.  I contacted Carers Allowance who haven't said anything about it but that there is an 18 week processing time so I probably won't know not til June.

But I would just say to people in they intend applying for DCA & carers allow then put the forms in around the same time.  It's ok that it gets backdated but if your on a low income it can be a bit of a struggle waiting for it all being processed.

I know this might be much help to you when did you apply for carers allowance?? maybe when you get your decision you could let us know how it went.


----------



## sherchar

Just found this on the citizens info page on carers allowance:

Payment will be awarded from the date your application is received or from the date the qualifying payment is awarded, if later. Forward the completed application form with the relevant certificates to Carer's Allowance Section at the Department of Social and Family Affairs (see adddress below).


----------



## sherchar

So in our case it looks like we will receive it from the date they received our application (6 march).

If only i'd have sent it in around Dec it would be processed by now and backdated to when DCA was near enough awarded.


----------



## liketoknow

hi, i applied on the 10th of october , then received a letter refusing it as i wasnt getting dca. i presume now i should just send it my dca approval letter??


----------



## sherchar

Yes send asap as you know now that they will only backdate it from the date they will receive it so you don't want to lose anymore.  I will let you know when I hear anything back re my claim.


----------



## liketoknow

i was told that if my dca was approved i would get carers backdated to when i applied for the dca?


----------



## liketoknow

dont believe it i just phoned carers and they said they will only back date it to the date they received the application. seems very unfair as i didnt think to apply as i assumed until the dca was approved there would be no point applying for the carers as you need to be in receipt of dca to get carers.


----------



## ClubMan

Any use?

*14. What happens if I do not apply in time?*


> *14. What happens if I do not apply in time?
> 
> *        	  If you applied for Carer's Allowance after you thought you may have qualified for it, you may be entitled to have the payment backdated in certain cases.
> Also, you may request a review of your application or award if you:
> 
> failed to apply because you got incorrect or insufficient information from an officer of this Department,
> delayed applying due to a 'force majeure'- a major event or situation that made it impossible for you to apply at the time,
> delayed because you were sick, or
> experienced extreme financial difficulties that you could not clear from your current  funds or from a combination of your current funds and any arrears of the Carer's Allowance paid to you.


Welfare have appeals and complaints processes if you are not happy with how your claim/query has been dealt with. Use them if necessary.

*Appeals Office
**Comments? Complaints? We Value Your Opinion*


----------



## liketoknow

thanks clubman,

ive just been through a humdinger of an appeal with the hse over the domicilliary care allowance, 13 months to be exact, and im not sure if i have the fight left in me to go through another appeal .
not that i dont need the money, i certainly do. 

grrr, here goes!!!!

thanks


----------



## ClubMan

I'm not mad about this approach but sometimes it helps to approach your local elected representatives and see if they can help/lobby. Shouldn't be necessary but ...


----------



## liketoknow

would you believe i took your advice on that, regarding my previous post on dca, and within a week i got my decision, so thanks a million!!!


----------



## ClubMan

Parish pump politics sometimes works!


----------



## Black Sheep

I have been through the mill on this one on behalf of someone else and have a few tips to offer (learned from that experience)

(1) Complete 2 copies of each form (one for your records and one for Dept) 
(2) Apply for Carers and Domiciliary at the same time. 

(3) If Domiciliary is taking a long time (10 weeks) to process write to Carers  Section enclosing copy of Domiciliary application and remind them of your application and state that you are still awating the outcome of your Domiciliary application.
Reason for this is *If they do not receive any communication from you in 3 months they assume you are no longer interested and your application will be closed.* Therefore a fresh application will have to be made when the Domiciliary decision is made by HSE in 6 months (or as in our case in 16 months) time


----------



## liketoknow

blacksheep,
 ir eceived a letter today stating how much my daughter is owed and that it  will be paid in june but it doesnt add up????


----------



## Black Sheep

Not sure when you first applied for DCA. Was it May 2007, if so your payment should be as follows;-

May - Dec 2007 --- 8 payments (months) @ €266 approx
Jan -  April 2008 ---4 Payments (months) @ €299.60
Respite Grant 2007                               @ €1500.00

Total                                                     €4826

Is this something like what you received


----------



## liketoknow

yeah 4806 to be exact but the rate for respite was meant to be 1700 euro for june 2007, then theyare giving a pro rata payment of 79 euro for may 2007 as i applied late in month, then its meant to be 281 euro for june to dec and 299.60 from jan to now but doesnt add up right.


----------



## Black Sheep

Respite care grant for 2007 was €1500. In 2008 it is €1700
Does that help


----------



## liketoknow

yeah it might make up the bit i think im missing. did you get dca?


----------



## Black Sheep

I was batting for my friend and yes she got her DCA (cash now safely in bank at last) but now that I look at it again, and having got the correct figures for 2007 I think she may have been left short.
I'm going to suggest to her to request a breakdown of the figure as I'm not happy about it. Maybe I'm missing something
What's another year !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## liketoknow

i know tell me about it!!! i had a 13 month wait, ridiculous altogether , im going to do that, i want a detailed account of what my payment includes . Dont want to be nosey but are u dealing with eastern, western or shich health board?


----------



## Black Sheep

Eastern (East Coast)


----------



## liketoknow

same as myself, i phoned earlier asking for a break down of the payments and also just to see was the letter i received my official reward letter, the lady said follow the instructions on the letter i said there are no instructions , she said follow the instructions, good bye!! 

so so helpful, once again ha


----------



## Black Sheep

Why am I not surprised?
I just don't bother to phone large organisations any more. I write to them instead, time consuming and cumbersome I know but it works eventually!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## liketoknow

crazy thing is i live two mins up the road from their head office so when they say put it in writing i say ok see you in 5!!!!!!


----------

